
Atom 1.24 - seanwilson
http://blog.atom.io/2018/02/13/atom-1-24.html
======
croshan
I think the last time I saw an Atom post on here (a blog post), it ignored VS
Code, and here we've got a very minor focus on responsiveness/performance.

I'm mostly reminded of Brackets,
[https://github.com/adobe/brackets](https://github.com/adobe/brackets), which
I moved away from as a general-purpose text editor, but still seems solid for
specifically doing frontend development.

Everyone focuses on Atom as a general-purpose editor, and its performance
isn't so great in that regard, but if it focused on a specific area, it would
be something I might consider using again. It feels easier to have editors for
different things, than manually enabling different sets of plugins, for
different projects.

------
alissasobo
Tree-sitter is impressive. When it's fully implemented, no other text editor
in existence today will have the parsing capabilities of Atom.

Max Brunsfeld gave a talk about Tree-Sitter at FOSDEM 2018. You can check it
out here.

[https://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/fosdem/2018/UD2.119/code_tree_sit...](https://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/fosdem/2018/UD2.119/code_tree_sitter.mp4)

~~~
castis
And if it's truly better, the rest of them will pick it up eventually.

------
spiderfarmer
Seems like everytime there's a post about Atom, people keep talking about
alternatives like VS Code.

I like Atom exactly for what it is. Simple at its core, very customizable,
fast enough for regular use and under active development. Maybe other editors
can do the same or more, but I don't really care.

~~~
ricardobeat
Maybe you should care, since it's the other way around - VS Code is simpler
and much faster, Atom is the heavy one.

~~~
stevenicr
Privacy Policy for VS code makes me glad that Google doesn't own it. With so
many people mentioning it here, I decided to look it up, looks nice. The
privacy policy links to an actually nice and extra thoughtful, 'opens your
eyes to all kinds of different scenarios where microsoft gets your data" kind
of thing, which was surprising and pleasant.

However broad the policy shows people various things with different products,
it basically doesn't say much of anything about vs code, and starts discussing
enterprise environments are situations in which you need to talk to your
enterprise admin about privacy stuff, yada yada.

Going back to the vs code page, it says they use telemetry and crash dump
reporting. It does say that users can follow a link for info about turning off
crash reporting.

I am not sure what the exact definition of telemetry is, and if it varies from
company to company. After seeing that MSoft was sucking in every keystroke
typed on a windows machine, and having a terrible experience with UN-removable
one-drive with an office 201X install, I've lost faith in what Msoft has
become, and trust them less than free products from google.

Maybe there is some way to run vscode in a VM that is 100% blocked from the
internet and that would prevent it from sending tons of data?

Maybe I am missing something this early and no coffee yet.

~~~
narimiran
> _Maybe there is some way to run vscode in a VM that is 100% blocked from the
> internet and that would prevent it from sending tons of data?_

Wouldn't these user settings be enough?

    
    
        "telemetry.enableCrashReporter": false,
        "telemetry.enableTelemetry": false,

------
mandazi
Before using VS Code, Atom was my favorite editor, but I don't think I can go
back to it. VS Code is just simply amazing.

------
jakear
I like the idea of tutorials for generating language grammars [1]. I've made a
couple grammars myself for both Atom and vscode and I can never find as much
info as I'd like. For instance, what labels should various tokens get in order
to have them show up as the proper semantic constructs in syntax themes? Last
I checked, it was difficult to find a reference of what "standard" syntax
themes recognize, and I ended up just looking through the source of existing
themes for labels to try.

Going beyond a tutorial, what could be really cool is a GUI where someone can
paste in a code snippet of a language they want to colorize, then manually go
through tokens classifying them as literals/keywords/whatever. Making a proper
grammar for an entire language just to get some basic colorization gets old
fast.

[1] [https://github.com/atom/flight-
manual.atom.io/pull/374](https://github.com/atom/flight-
manual.atom.io/pull/374)

------
jpmoyn
I used atom as my text editor exclusively for over a year, but when I started
coding in TypeScript I reached for VS Code and haven't looked back.

------
mavhc
If only the Windows version had a normal msi installer that installed it in a
normal place so it worked properly with multiple users.

~~~
jimnotgym
It's worse than that, it generates paths so long that it sometimes fails to
install with a 'path too long' exception.

------
ngrilly
Atom used to feel slower than VSCode, but I gave it another try and it feels
more responsive today. I even wonder if it doesn't feel faster than VSCode.

One thing I like very much in Atom, and I miss in VSCode, is the ability to
amend a commit: you check "Amend", your commit is displayed, you do your
changes, you click "Commit", done.

------
hartator
> Right-clicking no longer locks up the event loop!

I think I've never noticed it was blocking. Great work.

------
SquareWheel
Post links to the Github releases, but here's the announcement post.

[http://blog.atom.io/2018/02/13/atom-1-24.html](http://blog.atom.io/2018/02/13/atom-1-24.html)

~~~
dang
OK, we'll change to that from
[https://github.com/atom/atom/releases/tag/v1.24.0](https://github.com/atom/atom/releases/tag/v1.24.0).

------
plg
Is it faster yet

